
Node.js Tools for Visual Studio [video] - talles
http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/Nodejs-Tools-for-Visual-Studio
======
mousetraps
Whoa totally did not expect to see this hit HN!

dev/person-in-video here, happy to answer any questions we couldn't get to in
the video :)

GitHub repo for those interested in playing around with the code.
[https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools](https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools)

~~~
nutmeg
I use the VS node tools most every day. Thank you for work!

------
momoblackblack
Would I run this in Visual Studio or Visual Studio Code (basically I want to
use this on my mac)

~~~
benlower
Requires VS so you're out of luck on OSX (see the relnotes at
[https://nodejstools.codeplex.com/releases/view/614706](https://nodejstools.codeplex.com/releases/view/614706))

~~~
j03m1
yup. webstorm thnx bye.

------
shin_lao
Is it suitable to develop nodejs addons?

~~~
mousetraps
The Node Tools extension is meant for developing apps built on Node, but VS
has always had top notch support for C++ so there should be no reason why you
can't use them together.

Check out this tutorial for developing a node addon in VS, and let me know if
you have any ideas on how to improve the experience.

[http://computer-vision-talks.com/articles/how-to-debug-
nodej...](http://computer-vision-talks.com/articles/how-to-debug-nodejs-
addons-in-visual-studio/)

